# Info on Windows 8



## EBrisbane78 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I have a few questions on the windows 8 dev preview I downloaded from msn
1. Where can I find the system requirements so I can see if my desktop can handle it?
2. On msn's site it says that it can't be uninstalled, so what does that mean exactly? A second partition and a duel boot or a vm box?
MSN seems to put out an os faster since vista and I guess 7 wasn't good enough to last more than 4 years, so where do I find the info so I can check out msn's new os? BTW does the version I got from msn reqire a sn to install? or is that with the final versions?


Thanks a bunch
Erick


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

*Windows 8 System Requirements*



1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processorhttp://www.technobaboy.com/2011/09/13/amd-fx-fastest-cpu/
1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driver
Taking advantage of touch input requires a screen that supports multi-touch


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

W/8 is in Pre-Beta form and is just for developers to look at and is not close to a final edition. If you want to check it out, install it in a VM machine to easily remove it .


----------

